# Show time! Yay! *(SHOW pics added!)*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well tomorrow morning I have a market sheep show. I'm showing my 157 lb Hamp lamb and my 124 lb speck lamb. In the Hamp class I'm only showing against one person (this is our town show and we don't have many sheep showers) and in the speck class I'm showing against two. I shall get piccies tomorrow. (well my parents will anyways) Wish me luck!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Good Luck Crissa! I hope you come home with some big ol' ribbons . Can't wait for piccies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not only good fortune but have lots of fun!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's neat Crissa! I hope you do well!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!! I'm already guarenteed to have fun! I LOVE LOVE LOVE showing!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay!!! Have fun Crissa! And like Katherine said...I hope you bring home some ribbons!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa. I have a question. When you show this early in the year, do you have to sheer them? I would think that would be really cold.
Let us know how it goes. Good Luck


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes we have to shear them. It's alright, if it gets cold their wool automatically starts growing and I have a box with a heat lamp in their barn. 

I got first and second! Sadly my camera needs to go in the trash, it wouldn't take ANY pics! My hamp got first and my speck got second.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Congrats!   It's a bummer about your camera, though...now we won't get to see pics!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, I'll still find a way to get the pics, we had our FFA Reporter get some so I'll just get them from him. : )


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh goodie!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

congratulation's. way to go. :thumb:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY Crissa! Congrats! That is awesome! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

congrats crissy great job.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin: And guess what? I got to show a boer doe!!! They personally asked ME to show her! They had all three of their does in the grand drive so they needed another person to show her! I was so happy that they thought I could do it!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got another show coming up on Tuesday! I can't wait! (I will try and make sure my camera works)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa you are so mean! Tempting me with all of these shows you get to go to humph. Maybe I'll forgive you if you take lots of pictures.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your wins!!  Good luck with your next show!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Crissa you are so mean! Tempting me with all of these shows you get to go to humph. Maybe I'll forgive you if you take lots of pictures.


  I know I'm so mean! I'm going to the store tomorrow to buy a new memory card. So I will get lots o' pics! :greengrin:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Crissa can't wait to see pictures. Good luck on your next show. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Shelly!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay these aren't from the show but they wanted to show off their ribbons! :wink: And just so you know they're a little overstretched. (they were pushing HARD)

Clyde is first. He's a Hamp.

























Speck is next, he's....well....a speck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look so nice - no wonder they did so well


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The look really pretty Crissa!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Stacey and Bethany!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww they look neat - proud of those well deserved ribbons  Congrads


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great! Very meaty


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking lambs. Clyde is long. How much do they weight? and what kind of exercise do you do with them? You got one form Hurliman didn't you? Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Clyde is the longest and heaviest lamb I've ever shown, he weighed 157 last week. I run them but Clyde has a ton of natural muscle so doesn't need too much. Yes Clyde is a Hurliman lamb, speck is from a local breeder.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:roll: Yep! That old camera is now gone! :lol: Well here's the much anticipated pics!

Speck after being washed, sheared and then put into a sheep "sock".









MOOOOM! I want out!!!









Caught this one right before show time. 









Clyde in the show ring, sorry they're so blurry the camera was on the wrong setting when these were taken. :roll: 









Speck in the show ring. (ignore me)









And the results!









Speck got the Second and the Reserve and then Clyde got the fourth.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay here's some info on what happened today. First off I got up at 5:00 a.m. (yes I'm exhausted I went to bed at like, uh, 12:00?) The goats showed at 10:00 a.m. I had to show one of the wethers again in the Grand Drive. Then we had to wait to 1:30 p.m. for the sheep judge to get there, then I finally got to show my hamp, Clyde, he ended up getting fourth, just needs more weight on him is what the judge said. (great an even BIGGER lamb to show!) Next I waited for my speckle-face class and showed Speck he would not BRACE!!! Grrr! I was kinda irritated but he still ended up getting second and Reserve Grand Speckle-face. Then waited for the Grand Drive and finally it came time for it and my Speck would not STAY STILL for the judge! I mean literally would not stay still, he would move every single time! He ended up making the sale though. Whew am I tired.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrat's on the wins Crissa! Your sheep look great! Wow, I bet you are tired, sounds like a long day.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany! I was so happy! :greengrin: 
Yeah, and by the way that wasn't even all that happened! :sigh: I need a nap. :wink:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: Congrats on the wins. You did good I know how competitive sheep show is in OK. An don't you hate when your sheep decide not to brace anymore or they're to freak out to work with you. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, especially when it's only their second show!! Clyde is pretty good about showing sometimes though he doesn't want to leave his foot where I put it. :roll:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Congrats!! I like your cat in the first bunch of pics you posted! He(or she) was just laying there like "I'm a cool kitty!" :lol:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, that kitty is Minx the kitten my ex and I saved. She's trying to get my attention off of the sheep! :roll: Silly kitty.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Looks like you had a great time and your boys looked great


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Yep I definitely had a good time! :greengrin:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Crissa!!!  that is so awesome!! I love the pics! :leap:


----------

